# design your own product website?



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Quotes for new clothing website*

I am not sure how to explain this but here goes.

I am wanting a website where you can choose an item to put the design on and it will show you the design on different things like a sweashirt, t-shirt, mouse pad, coffee mug etc.

Sort of like cafe press shops but I do all the printing myself

How would I get with someone to create this kind of site?

I hope I am making sense

Thanks so much


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> How would I get with someone to create this kind of site?


I would write out the specs of exactly how you want it to function and post it as a freelance job at places like rentacoder.com or elance.com


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Rodney


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, you could pay a small fortune for such software... or you could rent it here. TechnoLogo.com Even the "Light" version is more than what most people will use. There is a slick little demo to see as well.


----------



## deweyevans (Mar 8, 2007)

do you have a website i can check out that uses this software?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

this one might help as well
design tool - designer - t shirt - ad specialties - expertLogo


----------



## deweyevans (Mar 8, 2007)

Fluid said:


> this one might help as well
> design tool - designer - t shirt - ad specialties - expertLogo


 Expert Logo looks great. Have you used them? Any idea on pricing?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. I will check them out

Have a great evening


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

If you scroll to the bottom of the front page of the website and click on the design agreement or something like that, in the agreement, they make reference to the prices. 

If anyone has used this service, have you been happy with it?


----------



## excelscreen (Sep 23, 2007)

have you had anymore luck finding other web sites? I'm searching hard myself for a program to buy. Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

excelscreen said:


> have you had anymore luck finding other web sites? I'm searching hard myself for a program to buy. Thanks


More website are posted here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t26023.html


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you
I will check that out as soon as I get a free moment.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I tried the login on the demo site and it doesnt work  I used demosite and login but it says it isnt right hehe.
Can you check that to make sure it works so I can see the backend? thanks.


----------



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

Mark, I checked out your site, but not clear on the pricing, Is it 2000 monthly transactions or 2000 bucks a month profit? That makes a big Difference!

I would like to think that many businesses are intereseted in making more than 2000 to 10,000 a month. The goal of business is to make money. If you are a fufillment and you have several stores beneath you, I would assume your income should be several thousand a month. I mean one or two large orders and you can surpass the $2000.00 limitation set by your designer.

Is your goal to attract rookie business people or do you want serious printers that will be in business for the long haul?

The only reason I ask is because I am in the market for a designer, I have been planning to go with expertlogo which prices are more reasonable. But I havent made the plunge because the timing wasnt right. I was very interested in seeing what you/your company had to offer, Because there are only a handful of company's on the market. I like your set-up and was really curious about your site and pricing. But your growth limitations are not welcoming!

I dont think I want limitations set on my growth or Profits. I hope that I havent misinterpreted Your payment guidelines. If so, Please clarify!


----------



## justmark (Apr 12, 2008)

The site is demosite username: demosite password: demosite


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I had to move some posts out of the this thread, but there is another thread on pikiware here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t48180.html


----------

